# Best of 3 ???



## Yeoman1000 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey which of these is the best ???? 

and yes i am Dark Angel Obseesed if u have to ask  




Yeoman


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 1, 2005)

bitchpower


----------



## Erich (Oct 3, 2005)

go back and rethink your proposition............delete all three


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 4, 2005)

i'm with erich.........


----------



## JCS (Oct 4, 2005)

Same here...

BTW are you the old "Yeoman" that used to post here? I remember somebody with that name before....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 18, 2005)

Dark Angel??? That show was so crappy! Find a pic of your favorite WWII or any other era aircraft, etc. and make a sig.


----------

